# a before and after comparison -nik filters



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

i managed to capture one of the locals going thru their tai chi routine. in order to capture the white snow as white it kind of left the subject washed out and lifeless.

i started playing with some of the nik color efex filters that normally wouldnt go with the scene and it kind of surprised me.

i tried indian summer which makes greens brown, i also used a filter called midnight which adds a dark cast to the photo but i used the minus brush to brush it off the subject, i kind of liked the results of these 2 filters which typically arent at home in a winter scene. a little cropping and the tonal contrast filter and done.









origional









filtered


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

`


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks good!


----------

